# Help shooting!!



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a glock 20 and my shooting is like a foot low where I am aiming. This was at ten yards and I am also using just the front sight method. What am I doing wrong maybe more practice to get used to trigger my grip is correct also how hard should I be holding the gun? Thank you for your help I can use the advice.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

A foot low at 10 yards is unusual. Are you shooting from a rest or offhand? If you're new to shooting, you may be flinching - anticipating the shot & jerking your hand or the trigger, especially with that caliber. To hit near point of aim, the front sight must be level with the rear sight with equal amounts of light on either side of the sight. Have an experienced shooter bench rest the gun & see where the group is.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

I shoot fine with my 1911 and others this is my first block and the trigger seems heavier then I'm used to, I fell like I'm jerking the trigger only has 25 rounds through it
I'm shooting 155 grain Underwood's.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm like you. I'm more accurate throwing a brick, than I am shooting a Glock.

I'll stick with other brands for now.

I echo the idea of bench resting the gun &/or having someone else shoot the gun to help find out if it's the gun (unlikely) or the operator.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

So what should I do just keep practicing? Dry firing trigger?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

More than likely your're jerking the trigger down in anticipation of recoil. You should be holding the pistol very firm.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

I know its the trigger what's the best way to get used to it dry fire it?also can I adjust the trigger in a stock glock?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

nhbuck1 said:


> I know its the trigger what's the best way to get used to it dry fire it?also can I adjust the trigger in a stock glock?


I would leave the trigger alone. Changing it to a lighter weight might be an accident waiting to happen. Glock's are pretty damn accurate right out of the box. The factory standard 5.5 lbs. certainly is adequate enough to shoot the gun accurately for most people. I think "denner" nailed it, you're probably jerking the trigger down. A foot low at ten yards would be an indication of that. Sure you can dry fire the pistol, you may want to use snap caps.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

nhbuck1 said:


> I know its the trigger what's the best way to get used to it dry fire it?also can I adjust the trigger in a stock glock?


Didn't you read my posts about this in your other two threads? Glock triggers are not adjustable. However like any gun, they can be modified. And with a Glock, that is simple to do.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> I would leave the trigger alone. Changing it to a lighter weight might be an accident waiting to happen. Glock's are pretty damn accurate right out of the box. *The factory standard 5.5 lbs.* certainly is adequate enough to shoot the gun accurately for most people. I think "denner" nailed it, you're probably jerking the trigger down. A foot low at ten yards would be an indication of that. Sure you can dry fire the pistol, you may want to use snap caps.


Of all the Glocks I have owned, of which I can count twelve right away, I have yet to see a trigger weight measurement that agreed with what was written on the box label. So the so-called 5.5 pound trigger is fiction. What that figure really refers to is the connector that was installed in that specific pistol... at least I am pretty sure about that. At any rate, none of the Glocks I have owned which I have measured ever matched the label.

Just thought I'd throw that out for what it's worth.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

What do you mean jerking the trigger down? In your guys opinion should I leave the trigger alone or change it? I dont wanypt to jeperdise safety. Thank you all.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

nhbuck1 said:


> What do you mean jerking the trigger down? In your guys opinion should I leave the trigger alone or change it? I dont wanypt to jeperdise safety. Thank you all.


You would be best to familiarize yourself with the gun in its factory condition well enough to then be able to take any decisions as to whether or not you may want to make any modifications. At this point it's clear that you don't have anywhere near enough experience with your Glock to take any such decision so I would advise to work at the basics and leave the gun as it is until you have gotten everything about it down pat.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK tks guys much appreciated


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Front Sight Focus - How To Instantly Shoot Like a Navy SEAL


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> Front Sight Focus - How To Instantly Shoot Like a Navy SEAL


A very good video from which anyone can benefit. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

several suggestions

1. use mor e finger than a 1911 when shooting a glock--close to the 1st finger crease will help

2. slow steady pressure to avoid flinching and jerking

3. 6 o clock hold

4. of all else fails: Free Downloadable Pistol Correction Targets | GunLink Blog

they do nOT ever lie

good luck


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Of all the Glocks I have owned, of which I can count twelve right away, I have yet to see a trigger weight measurement that agreed with what was written on the box label. So the so-called 5.5 pound trigger is fiction. What that figure really refers to is the connector that was installed in that specific pistol... at least I am pretty sure about that. At any rate, none of the Glocks I have owned which I have measured ever matched the label.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw that out for what it's worth.


No doubt that you're probably correct. I've never measured mine and was going by what was stated by the factory. In fact I've never measured the trigger weights of any of my guns taking for granted that what the factory claimed was correct. Trigger weights have never been an issue for me. I did install "Pyramid" all aluminum triggers and trigger bar on all of my Glocks except for my G43 keeping the standard trigger weights. As I detest those plastic triggers, not so much the trigger pull they just make the gun look and feel cheap, more of an aesthetics thing I guess. At any rate I do not find the standard trigger pull of a Glock to be heavy or objectionable at all. On the G43 I installed the entire mechanism except for the lighter striker spring and striker safety spring. It had one of those "double diamond 3.5lb connectors" which are supposed to lighten the trigger pull. It didn't. At least not as far as I could tell which is fine by me as I do not want a lighter trigger pull especially on a striker fired gun.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

nhbuck1 said:


> I have a glock 20 "how hard should I be holding the gun?"


Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems you are somewhat new to pistol shooting and you've decided to start out with a G-20 10mm? No wonder your're flinching. It ain't the trigger. Some may disagree, but I don't believe 10mm pistols are the best starting option to learn the fundamentals of pistol shooting with.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

nhbuck1 said:


> What do you mean jerking the trigger down? In your guys opinion should I leave the trigger alone or change it? I dont wanypt to jeperdise safety. Thank you all.


If your group is consistently low you may be "breaking" your wrist, that is, anticipating the recoil and cocking the wrist down. Low shots also come from improper follow-through when the shooter relaxes too quickly.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Good advise so far. Beware of pistol correction charts as they are a guide used for one handed shooting. 

Another couple suggestions I've noticed with students shooting low...

1. Make sure you're bringing the pistol up to your eyes and not dropping your head down to the pistol. This can cause low impacts. Find your Natural Point of Aim and practice it... make corrections or adjustments as needed. An instructor or experienced shooter should observe you.

2. Watch out for the unconscious act of checking your target too soon. A lot of shooters dip (tilt) the gun down to look over their sights (after pulling the trigger) wanting to see bullet impact. Resist this urge as it is guaranteed to produce low impacts.

3. FOLLOW THROUGH is overlooked by many... hold the trigger for a second before releasing and resetting the trigger. Slapping, jerking or racing the trigger will keep you from getting consistent results down range. Slow, steady trigger PRESS (not pull) is needed for consistency and repeatability.

4. Anticipating recoil from such a "hot" round is another problem you may be facing. To compensate the recoil, some shooters push into the handgun in an attempt to tame the recoil of larger caliber handguns. Shots will be pushed downward.


----------

